# Googlewerbung zeitversetzt? Wie in Adblocker aufnehmen?



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2012)

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich öfter mal bei Google Werbelinks geklickt, weil folgendes passiert: Ich gebe einen Suchbegriff ein, starte die Suche, bekomme ein Ergebnis und klicke, aber nach einem kurzen Moment erscheint oben plötzlich Werbung.










Ich habe mir den Kopf zerbrochen, woran das liegt...
Als es mir das erste Mal auffiel, fand ich nichts in Google, jetzt finde ich das:
http://screenshot-program.com/sup/index.php?a=vtopic&t=1331


> Since the last update to Fireshot, when I use a search engine (tried Google, Yahoo and Bing) I get ads from alter-shopping appear. I have manually blocked these search engines from alter-shopping but wondered if there was any way to disable it completely?


 
aber sonst nichts. Oder bin ich doof?

Manchmal kommt eine Werbung, die den Suchbegriff enthält (Beispiel: lupus), manchmal kommt Werbung, die zufällig ist (ohne den Suchbegriff, z.B. "shadow"), manchmal kommt gar keine Werbung ("Jubelarien", "Desoyribonukleinsäure"). Bei "desoxy" kommt die Werbung aber. Bei "Altweibersommernacht" kommt nichts, bei "Altweibersommer" kommt was. Aber nicht bei "altweib" Es ist also von der Eingabe abhängig.

Offenbar hat die Werbung mit ad-alter.com zu tun.

Hier mal ein Beispiellink (editiert)


```
ad.alter-shopping.com/getdata.php?a=redir&isref=0&m=google&country=de_DE&pid=20&cid=1&uid=0&url=[COLOR=#ff0000][B]http%3A%2F%2Fclk.tradedoubler.com[/B][/COLOR]%2Fclick%3Fp%3D18186%26a%3D1880674%26g%3D0%26epi%3D20___1___0%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fecs-[COLOR=#ff0000][B]de.kelkoo.de[/B][/COLOR]%252Fctl%252Fgo%252Fsitesearch[xxx].ts%2[xxx].sig%2[xxx]%2526offerId%2[xxx]searchId%2[xxx]%2526affiliationId%2[xxx]country%253Dde%2526wait%253Dtrue%2526ecs%253Dok%2526contextLevel%253D1%2526merchantid%2[xxx]catId%[xxx]
```
 
1) Kennt das jemand?
2) Wie blockiere ich diese Ergebnisse? (habe AdBlockerPLus)
3) Hat jemand eine Idee, warum es zu dieser Verzögerung kommt? Wie kann man herausfinden, was da passiert? (Networksniffer?)


*Lösung:*

Ha. Manchmal muß man nur etwas *schreiben und lesen*, dann fällt es einem auf... In dem verlinkten Text steht ja "Fireshot" und nicht "Firefox". Ich hatte tatsächlich "Fireshot" installiert und irgendwann deinstalliert, aber bei einer Firefoxwiederherstellung offenbar wieder installiert. Fireshot weg, Werbung weg. Hmm. Jetzt muß mir nur noch jemand erklären, wieso das Fireshot-Plugin meine Googlesuche manipulieren kann. Und warum dann ausgerechnet diese Werbung kommt (denn sonst ist google ja werbefrei)

Bleibt die Frage: was passiert da genau? Es ist auch ein anderes Phänomen verschwunden: Normalerweise ist die Eingabe bei Google eher zentral. Seit Auftreten dieses Phänomens hüpfte sie, nachdem man etwas eingegeben hat, nach links oben. Das ist jetzt auch weg.

Wurde denn dieses Fireshot-Plugin schon einmal untersucht?
Hier steht noch etwas zu Google/Fireshot
http://screenshot-program.com/sup/index.php?a=vtopic&t=1114

---

in den jahrelang überwiegend positiven Kommentaren taucht das Problem seit Juli auf


> von Richter_B am July 24, 2012 · Permanentlink
> 
> /!\ BEWARE /!\
> 
> ...


 
Ich _vermute_, dass dieses Verhalten beginnt, nachdem die Testphase von 30 Tagen abgelaufen ist und dass es *nicht* von Anfang an so ist bei den neuen Versionen...
Ich finde das trotzdem nicht in Ordnung und muß daher eine Warnung vor Fireshot aussprechen. Schade.


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2012)

Habe ich auch immer benutzt als ich noch den Firefox verwendet habe. So gehts aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## HesseMTK (26 März 2013)

Hi,
auch wenn dieser Post bereits eine Weile her ist schreibe ich etwas hinzu.
Habe leider kein Fireshot aber Dcurrency, nettes Add-On aber nervig was die hier beschrieben Werbung angeht.
Add-On deaktiviert, Werbung hat ein Ende .... seeeehr angenehm 

Grüße aus dem Taunus


----------

